# PSVita games dumped, dual boot firmware possible via hardware mod



## Qtis (Jan 23, 2014)

Guys over at wololo.net have been quite active the passed few days. Booting to older firmware from the latest (3.XX) firmware seems to be possible, though not for the average user. POC nevertheless.

The second interesting part is actually PSVita cartridges being dumped.

From wololo.net:


> After Yifan Lu’s great hardware reports about the PS Vita, its motherboard and its nand, our user Katsu found a way for dual booting the PS Vita, which can kind of be seen as a downgrade solution.
> But that is not everything that he was able to do. Katsu is on fire and also looked at the Vita cartridges… see below for some more electronics joy!


 
Source (wololo.net)
Source for downgrade (wololo.net)

So far I wouldn't go as far as pointing out piracy is possible, but at least the media can be dumped and possible the console downgraded.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll just say what I said in the shitbox a while ago...

This is extremely impractical for the end-user, so don't go expecting anything for a long while yet guys. 

But this is cool nonetheless, Yifan's documentation will definitely be helpful for hardware modders.


----------



## angela18 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's a beggining at least.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is going to sell Vitas 2 years down the line.  It's the PSP all over again, now if someone 2 years from now brings out a PS2 emulator for Vita, I'd be happy.


----------



## razielleonhart (Jan 23, 2014)

the vita is nice idea but sony really dropped the ball on it. hell i would be happy if a hack like this leads to homebrew and beable to play PSN games on it


----------



## VLinh (Jan 23, 2014)

What's the roadblock so far in terms of the PSVITA hacking scene? I'm guessing the encryption of the Vita itself is the problem?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2014)

VLinh said:


> What's the roadblock so far in terms of the PSVITA hacking scene? I'm guessing the encryption of the Vita itself is the problem?


 
Well Sony didn't mess around with their security this time around. Yifan expands on this and more in his blog, read this post for more information: http://yifan.lu/2013/09/10/why-hacking-the-vita-is-hard-or-a-history-of-first-hacks/


----------



## Gahars (Jan 23, 2014)

First the 3DS gets the Gateway goofballs, and now this. Looks like Vita owners are getting their moment of triumph after all.

Closest approximation of that triumph.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 23, 2014)

So... this means at this point there is NO public way for home-brew... (at least not for the latest FW). And in the future there will be a Wii-key-ish idea for a mod to enable Homebrew? Well... always nice to see the progress of this


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 23, 2014)

This is super cool. Im glad there is some progress. I don't really like the idea of the Vita being totally wide open like the PSP was, but i do like the possibility of emulators and other home-brew though...


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 24, 2014)

This is very exciting now all we need is a fake psvita memory card with an sd card slot similar to ds/3ds flash cards to go


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 24, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> This is super cool. Im glad there is some progress. I don't really like the idea of the Vita being totally wide open like the PSP was, but i do like the possibility of emulators and other home-brew though...


 


I agree a ds/3ds emulator would be awesome


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 24, 2014)

Parasite X said:


> I agree a ds/3ds emulator would be awesome


 
But unfortunately impossible for a long good time.
There's no way to emulate 3DS for now,and .. Tell me how you can get a dual screen on 5 inches screen.
Really,there's no need to ask for more atm.


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 24, 2014)

Yifan Lu Said that a gamecube emulator would be possible on the vita. He never Said anything about fullspeed however.. But a dreamcast emulator Will probably reach fullspeed if the vita ever gets hacked


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 24, 2014)

JackSakamoto said:


> Tell me how you can get a dual screen on 5 inches screen.





Spoiler


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jan 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> image


For those of you who can't see it due to hotlinking protection


Spoiler


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 24, 2014)

Why ds or 3ds emulator??? Would just be dumb


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 24, 2014)

If they find a user friendly way to put android on PS Vita, I'll say "good bye samsung" for good. With android we already have tons of emulators.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2014)

I find it funny that wololo takes a positive stance at dumping of PS Vita games for piracy but when GW does piracy oh noes it's all bad. Hypocrits...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2014)

Also the PS Vita games are stored on standard NAND flash. Why is this only dumped now? It is piss easy to dump


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 24, 2014)

json said:


> I find it funny that wololo takes a positive stance at dumping of PS Vita games for piracy but when GW does piracy oh noes it's all bad. Hypocrits...


 
No they don't. 





> Disclaimer:
> 
> We at wololo.net do not support piracy in any way. We do not allow questions about how to pirate software, but we do inform about software and hardware hacks of devices. Wololo.net is not responsible for your actions!


 
Wololo has never taken a positive stance towards piracy, the entire blog has been anti-piracy for years.

Also, at your second post, the reason it's taken long for Vita games to be dumped is because A), The pin layout is insanely small, and was probably insanely difficult to solder B), The pin layout was also unknown, so it would've taken a ton of attempts to actually get the pin layout right (and no one wants to spend hundreds of dollars on throwaway Vita games).


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 24, 2014)

json said:


> I find it funny that wololo takes a positive stance at dumping of PS Vita games for piracy but when GW does piracy oh noes it's all bad. Hypocrits...


wololo is not selling anything, they are just teaching stuff. Everything they do, soon or later, got avaliable to any expert to analise and improve. On other hand, Gateway is so ridiculous that they even put AP measure on their pirate device. They dont want to share knologe, they just want to fill their pockets, and they do this using questionable methohods (like that $100 shipping stuff).


----------



## JackSakamoto (Jan 24, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Spoiler


 
YOLO ?


----------



## lovewiibrew (Jan 25, 2014)

The PSVita has games? Who knew?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 25, 2014)

lovewiibrew said:


> The PSVita has games? Who knew?


Coming from a Wii U owner this sounds like a morbid joke. 

In any case, good - I was wondering why we haven't seen any scene releases of PSVita games. Good to know that duabooting is also an option. Can't wait to see where this road takes us.


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 25, 2014)

json said:


> I find it funny that wololo takes a positive stance at dumping of PS Vita games for piracy but when GW does piracy oh noes it's all bad. Hypocrits...



Read the article. He is NOT positive against piracy on the vita!


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jan 25, 2014)

Is Gateway bricking consoles the next Hitler? Every thread is eventually going to have a post about it.


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 25, 2014)

JackSakamoto said:


> But unfortunately impossible for a long good time.
> There's no way to emulate 3DS for now,and .. Tell me how you can get a dual screen on 5 inches screen.
> Really,there's no need to ask for more atm.




Good point bro there might be a need for a  homebrew app that allows an ipod touch to psvita to act as the second touchscreen


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 26, 2014)

Hop2089 said:


> This is going to sell Vitas 2 years down the line. It's the PSP all over again, now if someone 2 years from now brings out a PS2 emulator for Vita, I'd be happy.


I just want a good N64 emulator.


----------

